# Flow bindings: To buy or not to buy?



## Rad_dude

Okay so I'm looking for new bindings but I've never had the opportunity to use a pair of flow bindings but I've always been interested in them. I'm looking at the 2015 flow fuse fusion bindings and haven't found a bad review yet but I've seen plenty of bad reviews for older models of flow. A lot of people complained about the set up but honestly since the ones I'm looking at still have the straps that completely open up I'll probably be doing that for the most part with just the added convenience of a reclining high back. I'm mostly interested in the fact that the straps are combined into one giant strap covering your whole boot which seems like it could be more comfortable along with better response. I've also heard old reviews about how poor quality they are but was wondering if they fixed any of that in 2015? So what do you say are they worth the money?


----------



## PalmerFreak

I've been using Flow's for many years and I love them. Others don't like them as much but the quality issues that I remember were on their cheaper entry level bindings - I guess you get what you pay for. I've used the NXT/NX2 lines and have never had an issue with them breaking.


----------



## larrytbull

I am a huge flow fan. Have both Fusion and the Hybrid strap. 
With each strap style there is an advantage.

1. Fusion easier to set and forget.

2. Hybrid is more reactive, but need to fiddle with it a bit more some days


I am a little more partial to the hybrid, as i feel they are more responsive.
but either strap style stay in the fuse/nx2 line as they have the NASTY system which will allow you to get foot in and out of binding a little easier while staying tight when locked in.

the lower end flow bindings do not have these features.
the lower end bindings, also do not have as good ratchets.

There are many sites right now with sales on prior year bindings.
Whiskeymilitia is one of them


----------



## slyder

I'm also in the Flow camp love mine. 

If memory serves me correctly Fuse is their lower end of the product line, is it not. If it has the same ratchets as the Fives did a few years ago stay away. The Five ratchets were junk, at least for me and I"ve had 3 more pairs of Flows since we had the Fives so I think I have the right to trash them. 

If your set on the Fuse model try to get the Fuse-GT with the Nasty strap. The power strap is great, but if you love a "toe cap" feel and response you will love the hybrid strap. 

Set up since I've done so many is a cake walk. Again it may take the newer person some playing to find the perfect set up for your riding style, boot and angles.

Note: Some boots don't work well with Flows. Anything with a bulky shell may give you some troubles to out right headache. My Vans fit but was a little bit more to set up as they are a bulkier boot, but fit my feet great so a trade off I was willing to make.
My K2's fit just great in my new Flows, again, the boot is "not" bulky so worked out much better with that binding.

My thoughts as they are....and if I'm wrong it's just I"m old so :finger1: ahahahahah


----------



## davidj

*Color Me Flow...*



Rad_dude said:


> Okay so I'm looking for new bindings but I've never had the opportunity to use a pair of flow bindings but I've always been interested in them. I'm looking at the 2015 flow fuse fusion bindings and haven't found a bad review yet but I've seen plenty of bad reviews for older models of flow. A lot of people complained about the set up but honestly *since the ones I'm looking at still have the straps that completely open up I'll probably be doing that for the most part* with just the added convenience of a reclining high back. I'm mostly interested in the fact that the straps are combined into one giant strap covering your whole boot which seems like it could be more comfortable along with better response. I've also heard old reviews about how poor quality they are but was wondering if they fixed any of that in 2015? So what do you say are they worth the money?


Pretty much what everyone said. I have been riding nothing but Flows for the past four years... two pairs of NX2-ATs (with Fusion straps) are all I use anymore.
I think Flows are worth the money, especially if they can be gotten at a discount. :hairy:
BUT... if I read ^^^^ right, why???  Why not just stay with traditional bindings?

PS: Their warranty service rocks too!! For the only time I've had to...


----------



## Wiredsport

Hard to believe but 2016 marks our 21st year carrying Flow. It is a highly refined binding system. They are light, supportive, easy and durable. As a company they are also friendly and they want their customers to be stoked (both dealers and end riders).


----------



## Rad_dude

slyder said:


> I'm also in the Flow camp love mine.
> 
> If memory serves me correctly Fuse is their lower end of the product line, is it not. If it has the same ratchets as the Fives did a few years ago stay away. The Five ratchets were junk, at least for me and I"ve had 3 more pairs of Flows since we had the Fives so I think I have the right to trash them.
> 
> If your set on the Fuse model try to get the Fuse-GT with the Nasty strap. The power strap is great, but if you love a "toe cap" feel and response you will love the hybrid strap.
> 
> Set up since I've done so many is a cake walk. Again it may take the newer person some playing to find the perfect set up for your riding style, boot and angles.
> 
> Note: Some boots don't work well with Flows. Anything with a bulky shell may give you some troubles to out right headache. My Vans fit but was a little bit more to set up as they are a bulkier boot, but fit my feet great so a trade off I was willing to make.
> My K2's fit just great in my new Flows, again, the boot is "not" bulky so worked out much better with that binding.
> 
> My thoughts as they are....and if I'm wrong it's just I"m old so :finger1: ahahahahah


I believe the fuse have the same straps as the nxt/nx2's? Not to familiar with their entire line but I know the flite and the five have the same basic strap and the fuse has the strap where it's connected to the high back so when you open the back the straps moved up (I assumed this was the beginning of the upper products also because of the price point of around 170 I've seen). Would these still be lower end? I would like to be sure before buying because I tend to be abusive at times and I want something that can handle it.

Also honestly I'm not even sure if my boots are bulky I just got them yesterday they are Burton highline. Do you think they'll be fine?


----------



## Rad_dude

davidj said:


> Pretty much what everyone said. I have been riding nothing but Flows for the past four years... two pairs of NX2-ATs (with Fusion straps) are all I use anymore.
> I think Flows are worth the money, especially if they can be gotten at a discount. :hairy:
> BUT... if I read ^^^^ right, why???  Why not just stay with traditional bindings?
> 
> PS: Their warranty service rocks too!! For the only time I've had to...


Well I grew out of my boots which means I grew out of my bindings so I figured this time around I would give them a shot.


----------



## Rad_dude

larrytbull said:


> I am a huge flow fan. Have both Fusion and the Hybrid strap.
> With each strap style there is an advantage.
> 
> 1. Fusion easier to set and forget.
> 
> 2. Hybrid is more reactive, but need to fiddle with it a bit more some days
> 
> 
> I am a little more partial to the hybrid, as i feel they are more responsive.
> but either strap style stay in the fuse/nx2 line as they have the NASTY system which will allow you to get foot in and out of binding a little easier while staying tight when locked in.
> 
> the lower end flow bindings do not have these features.
> the lower end bindings, also do not have as good ratchets.
> 
> There are many sites right now with sales on prior year bindings.
> Whiskeymilitia is one of them


What is the nasty system?


----------



## larrytbull

Rad_dude said:


> What is the nasty system?


Difference between fuse and NX2 are the base plate, Fuse are nylon (more flex) nx2 are aluminum (stiffer and more reactive)
ratchets are pretty similar
The low end starts at the five and below





Nasty System


----------



## slyder

Rad_dude said:


> I believe the fuse have the same straps as the nxt/nx2's? Not to familiar with their entire line but I know the flite and the five have the same basic strap and the fuse has the strap where it's connected to the high back so when you open the back the straps moved up (I assumed this was the beginning of the upper products also because of the price point of around 170 I've seen). Would these still be lower end? I would like to be sure before buying because I tend to be abusive at times and I want something that can handle it.
> 
> Also honestly I'm not even sure if my boots are bulky I just got them yesterday they are Burton highline. Do you think they'll be fine?


You will have to do a little google searching but I think the Fuse use the Power Strap and the Fuse-GT use the Nasty Strap. So verify and choose which suits your needs best. Both have Pro's/Con's

Burton's are to narrow for me so I"m not familiar with them other than seeing them on the shelves at the stores. I feel they are not a bulky boot and should work just fine. Again, I can't wear them so I can't say from experience. 

To the buckles, again from my Flow Five experience only !!
The locking slap ratchet had issues. The mini ratchet buckles worked just fine

Hope we didn't confuse you too much. I'd rather have lots of info to make a good decision, then not enough and make a bad decision.


----------



## larrytbull

slyder said:


> You will have to do a little google searching but I think the Fuse use the Power Strap and the Fuse-GT use the Nasty Strap. So verify and choose which suits your needs best. Both have Pro's/Con's


Fuse com in both Hybrid and Fusion sTrap. they come with the NASTY System

think of it this way.

Fuse - More Park riding/Beginner Less reactive
NX2- Stiffer More reactive, Free riding, carving......


----------



## Wiredsport

There are 8 Men's NASTY (Active Strap) options for 2016 (simplified, but still enough to keep things confusing). 

Fuse Fusion
Fuse Hybrid
Fuse GT Fusion
Fuse GT Hybrid
NX2 Fusion
NX2 Hybrid
NX2 GT Fusion
NX2 GT Hybrid


----------



## Rad_dude

Alright got it, it turns out I knew of the nasty straps just didn't know what it was called so thanks for making the connection for me. Since I like more flex in my bindings I think the fuse should do the trick. Thanks larrytbull for the site by the way found them for 135 which is a pretty sick deal in my opinion. Thanks everyone for all the help I'm getting pumped to try them out now.

Another side question. I'm new to the forum and not quite sure how the response stuff works? Do I have to quote someone for them to get a notification or if I just reply to the thread will everyone still get the notification?


----------



## timmytard

Rad_dude said:


> Alright got it, it turns out I knew of the nasty straps just didn't know what it was called so thanks for making the connection for me. Since I like more flex in my bindings I think the fuse should do the trick. Thanks larrytbull for the site by the way found them for 135 which is a pretty sick deal in my opinion. Thanks everyone for all the help I'm getting pumped to try them out now.
> 
> Another side question. I'm new to the forum and not quite sure how the response stuff works? Do I have to quote someone for them to get a notification or *if I just reply to the thread will everyone still get the notification?*


Just reply


TT


----------



## Wiredsport

Rad_dude said:


> Since I like more flex in my bindings I think the fuse should do the trick.


Hi RD,

There are two flex options within the Fuse line.

Maybe this will help:


----------



## Rad_dude

Wiredsport said:


> Hi RD,
> 
> There are two flex options within the Fuse line.
> 
> Maybe this will help:


Oh awesome thank you I was actually wondering the difference of the gt and that really brakes it down nicely thanks a lot


----------



## Rad_dude

I actually have another question. I've been looking at the hybrid strap system and I'm a little confused. The very first strap towards your toe, is that supposed to go over your foot or sit in front of your foot? Because if it goes over your foot I feel like I can see myself messing with it every time I strap in, but if not I feel like I would like those better. Is there a big difference between the two?


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Bro,

It is basically a toe cap that sits in front of your foot. Here is an old vid we did when the strap first came out. Check out 00:46 and you can see where it positions on a boot:


----------



## Rad_dude

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> It is basically a toe cap that sits in front of your foot. Here is an old vid we did when the strap first came out. Check out 00:46 and you can see where it positions on a boot:


Awesome thank you


----------



## f00bar

I recently picked up some fuse gts. While I haven't used them my initial impression is they seem very well made and thought out, but certainly heftier than my customs they are replacing.

They also aren't nearly as intuitive as a standard binding to adjust. Hopping around my living room after reading the cartoon directions that comes with them my legs were killing me.

However after viewing the in depth videos from the Flow site I was able to dial them in and they seem pretty comfortable.


----------



## Rad_dude

Alright so another question popped up as I like to go through every option with deep thought. Now I'm looking at the fuse and the fuse gt (mainly because of price) and I'm getting worried about the flex. I like to go pretty aggressive and just bomb hills quite often while riding with my buddies. Would the fuse be too flexible or would the gts be a better option for that kind of riding?


----------



## Oldman

How heavy are you?


----------



## Rad_dude

Oldman said:


> How heavy are you?


I'm about 250 riding a rossignol Angus magtek


----------



## Oldman

Given your weight and your desire to charge, I would suggest you move up to the NX2 line.


----------



## Rad_dude

Oldman said:


> Given your weight and your desire to charge, I would suggest you move up to the NX2 line.


 The only problem I have with the nx2's is the price... Honestly I could spend half that on bindings just as good but I'm willing to pay the 150 for the fuse gt because I like the idea of one solid strap and the reclining highback. So with that in mind are the fuse gt's completely out of the picture or would they hold up?


----------



## f00bar

I have the fuse gts. The seem stiffer than my current customs. But that's not saying much.


----------



## larrytbull

nx2's can be had @ approx $190
there is a difference in stiffness for sure between regular fuse, and NX2
the NX2 are more responsive, and feel a little more rigid. I have both
I can't however compare to the fuse GT, as I don't own them


----------



## t21

I concur with Larrytbull, The NX2 would be more suitable for your weight IMO. As of right now WhiskeyMilitia has the NX2's at $199. The Fuse also might hold up but it just depends what kind of a rider you are. If you are an agressive ,loves to do tree runs,moguls and lay out deep carves you should go with NX2. On the contrary, i use the Fuse power strap style,but i'm close to 200 lbs.:hairy:


----------



## slyder

Rad_dude said:


> The only problem I have with the nx2's is the price... Honestly I could spend half that on bindings just as good but I'm willing to pay the 150 for the fuse gt because I like the idea of one solid strap and the reclining highback. So with that in mind are the fuse gt's completely out of the picture or would they hold up?


Don't get me wrong. I'm as $$# tight as anyone. But is the extra $40 gonna break the bank? If yes I completely understand and have been there, if not go NX2's


----------



## timmytard

I've had a few pair of flow bindings over the years & had a fairly new pair last year.

They weren't the Terminators skeleton ones, but up there though in the food chain.

Other than the ratchets, which rock don't get me wrong.

They've always been stiff, that cable has no give.
Now or ever

Now, the new ones, look sick, but as they've gotten newer & cooler lookin':dry:

That big awesome one piece, lounge chair, has shrunk into a fold out chair.
The coolest lookin' fold out chair ever.
But still a fold out chair. 

This last pair didn't wow me like in the past.

I got a couple pair kickin' around & my one, not fat:embarrased1: 250lb super in shape, athletic friend:facepalm1:
has been rockin' his old pair forever. (not everyone 250lbs is unathletic, my lazy ass fat slob buddy is)

Haha I had a Never Summer Legacy 174 with chick Flow bindings on it cause they fit better & were easier to center.

Before you go & spend $200plus bucks on a pair of new Terminator Flows.
Look on craigslist, find a pair for like $10 bucks.
The kind with the big stiff lounge chair on top.

It's $10 bucks, what do ya got to lose?
You could prolly find a free set or 9?


TT


----------



## Rad_dude

Alright so I just looked on whiskey malitia and found them for 175 which is a little better so at that price I'm willing to buy them. Thanks guys I'll be ordering them today I appreciate all the help.


----------



## 14ersgetskied

*hated flow*

I had the chance to try Flow NX2 bindings last year and ended up selling them on CL after just a few weeks of being out on the snow. i like to ride steep lines and deep snow. The flow step-in system is absolutely not conducive to that type of riding. Stepping in on steep, exposed lines is nearly impossible. Sitting down is also not an option, so you have to do some weird contortion thing on ridges with bad footing. 

The binding itself was very soft and thus not conducive to charging lines. The base-plate and heel cup were a cheap, flexible plastic which offered very little in terms of response. It felt like riding park bindings. It's sad when my flow bindings flexed before my board did (granted I ride a Venture Zephyr). This means that while riding steep chutes in poor conditions, the binding would flex under load and cause edge loss before the board would even begin to flex. 

In the deep stuff, the step in system was a pain to deal with. I had to scrape and pound on the bindings to get them to close. They are absolutely not self-bailing at all. 

Even when using the ratchet set up, the bindings felt inferior. The toe strap goes more across the instep of the foot and pushes the foot down onto the board. The modern bindings have to straps that push your foot into the heel-cup rather than the base-plate. The modern systems tend to have better heel edge control as the heel is more firmly placed into the heel cup. Toe edge is controlled mostly by the ankle strap, and so this system does little to improve on the toe edge, and looses control on the heel edge. 

If you like to ride big lines, big chutes, and deep snow then this is a poor choice in bindings. If you're just cruising groomers, then you don't need $200 bindings, but these would be a good deal if you find them on CL and you just cruise. 

I'm now on the One-binding system with Spark R&D surge bindings and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Tubby Beaver

I disagree with the above RE deep snow. I've been riding Flows in deep light Japanese pow for the last 7 years, the last 2 were in Hokkaido and while the old style fusion (??) sleeve WAS a PITA to release in deep snow if I bailed, the new ones are not. The front ratchets work exactly like traditional ratchet bindings, quick release when you need them to. The toe strap sits around the front of my toes snugly and works as its meant to. I have had issues with the "set n leave" function, as I mentioned before in other threads I've usually always had to micro adjust the ratchets when I step back into them. Granted I haven't been on many steep chutes here in Japan, so the flexibility issue I can't comment on, but one way around it may be to buy the GT model. The base plate is metal and much stiffer than the plain NX2 model.

As ever Flows seem to polarize people, you either love em or hate em…..personally I love them and having flirted with the idea of going back to regular bindings, I sold my back up Burton customs after test riding them for the last few weeks of last season and bought another pair of Flows.


----------



## Argo

Yeah, I am a flow fan and probably for life. I have some unions and my son rides them also, he loves unions.

I love the feel of flows, NX2-GT with the hybrid strap. They are super responsive and comfortable.


----------



## Tubby Beaver

yup, me too Argo


----------



## f00bar

It took me about 7 times out but I think I finally have mine dialed in. I do find myself having to find some strategic places to step in, but am a whole I'm now happy with them. At one point I was considering going back to my Burtons.


----------



## larrytbull

Glad you got them sorted out
I have a love hate relationship with mine. I wish i werent gooofy footed and right handed. I constantly use my right hand to close the bindings where if i were left handed it would be more natural. Still would never go back to the straps on conventional bindings

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CassMT

was interested in some Flows, but when i looked into reviews i passed. not sure if it was mentioned earlier in the thread, but if you ride treewell danger areas or even really deep stuff you don't want Flow


----------



## Tubby Beaver

CassMT said:


> was interested in some Flows, but when i looked into reviews i passed. not sure if it was mentioned earlier in the thread, but if you ride treewell danger areas or even really deep stuff you don't want Flow



again not really true nowadays. this was an issue with the traditional strap, but the new hybrid straps have negated this factor


----------



## timmytard

Tubby Beaver said:


> again not really true nowadays. this was an issue with the traditional strap, but the new hybrid straps have negated this factor


I haven't tried those ones yet then.

Cause, I've had some sketchy times trying to get out of those older ones.

Although I really liked to be able to put my board over my shoulder, walk to the lift.
Dump the board on the ground without taking my hands out my pockets.
Slip my one foot in, then use my back leg to push the highback up & lock it.

Don't have to put your coffee down, beautiful.


TT


----------



## Tubby Beaver

timmytard said:


> I haven't tried those ones yet then.
> 
> Cause, I've had some sketchy times trying to get out of those older ones.
> 
> Although I really liked to be able to put my board over my shoulder, walk to the lift.
> Dump the board on the ground without taking my hands out my pockets.
> Slip my one foot in, then use my back leg to push the highback up & lock it.
> 
> Don't have to put your coffee down, beautiful.
> 
> 
> TT


Yeah the new straps look like regular binding straps except the front toe strap is connected to the higher instep strap. But they have regular rathchets so you can release them just as easy as regular bindings without having to try and get the high back down


----------



## snowbrdr

Wiredsport said:


> Hard to believe but 2016 marks our 21st year carrying Flow. It is a highly refined binding system. They are light, supportive, easy and durable. As a company they are also friendly and they want their customers to be stoked (both dealers and end riders).


I just got Flows for the first time. I have been a pretty long time GNU fan using Mutants and Psychs. I just recently returned a pair of GNU Freedoms because they were hard to get in and out of, but worse, their tech supt was non-existant. I have the Flows Fuse GT Hybrids and like them pretty well. There is a bit of fiddling with them even after 6 days with them, so I'm not totally thrilled with them, yet.

One thing that I have noticed is that they are HEAVY. They weigh 1/2 lb EACH heavier than the GNU Psychs. I was ok with this since I'm not in the park or doing tricks but I would think someone would have mentioned this.. I know there are some very devoted Flow customers out there.. When I was considering the Fuse and the NX2, I was wondering if there was a weight difference due to the materials used but could not find weight on Flow's web site.


----------



## Brumhartt

Hey guys!

Sorry for necroing this thread but im shopping for bindings and got some questions.

I'm planning to grab the latest nx2 series. Since I never rode Flow Powerstraps im fairly uncertain about them. I really liked having toecaps  
From a shop they told me that powerstrap is much better and I should chose that over the hybrid one. Noone changed back from power to hybrid. 
But I don't know. Im still not convinced.

Is it difficult to get on toe-edge with power straps? How is heel edge control? Im used to cheap normal ratchet bindings from rental places (so basic plastic solomon ratcheted bindings) so maybe I wouldn't even notice the difference.

Also if one gets the hybrid does that mean that they lose the set and forget setup because the toe cap needs to be tightened every time to get enough power in the binding?

Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## Argo

The shop is full of shit. I started with the power strap and used it for many years until a few years ago. I switched to the hybrid the first season they came out and have not gone back. They are way more responsive. 

Just make sure you dont crank them down like a normal bonding.... it will take a couple days to get them dialed in and get used to them. 

There is probably a place for the power straps but its not on my feet. I do have some nx2-gt power straps laying around but i dont use them, ever.


----------



## jeremymadman

*Flow Bindings*

I had the chance to demo the flow hybrids earlier this year. It was only for a few runs, and the main problem i had the first time around was getting use to the high back entry. After a couple times, it got easier. I still had some problems kicking my foot in all the way to clear the high back. Flow bindings are relatively stiffer than other bindings, so they should also be more responsive. Regarding poor quality, Flow did a lot to improve the structure to the binding (mostly the high back) so they are a lot more durable than they were a couple of years ago.


----------



## Brumhartt

Argo said:


> The shop is full of shit. I started with the power strap and used it for many years until a few years ago. I switched to the hybrid the first season they came out and have not gone back. They are way more responsive.



Thanks, that's what I figured. I read differing opinions on this forum also. Anyway, I got my Salomon Sight board and gotta look for some good boots and then see if the boots fit the bindings. If they do I'll probably go flow. Might order a strap conversion kit just in case. it's just pricey.


----------



## Brumhartt

jeremymadman said:


> I had the chance to demo the flow hybrids earlier this year. It was only for a few runs, and the main problem i had the first time around was getting use to the high back entry. After a couple times, it got easier. I still had some problems kicking my foot in all the way to clear the high back. Flow bindings are relatively stiffer than other bindings, so they should also be more responsive. Regarding poor quality, Flow did a lot to improve the structure to the binding (mostly the high back) so they are a lot more durable than they were a couple of years ago.


Thanks for the reply!

Did it get easy for you by the end?

Also, did you have to adjust the ratchets at each step in when you used the rear entry?


----------



## Axa

Hi all. I'm in lookout for new bindings. At the moment looking at a good deal on top modle Flows.. not sure yet if they are 14/15 or 15/16.. But I will get to have a closer look tomorrow. 
Is there any suggestions what to look out for in upgrades and changes between year modles? 
The Fastec bindings I'm on now got the canted footbeds with I like. However the toe straps have been long gone since destroyed against rocks n ice. I've got used to ride without them. The main reason Im looking at Flow is this deal and the fact that I always have to adjust the ratchets on my Fastecs every lap, so I guess Flows NASTY mechanism would make getting in a bit easier. 
Anyone here with the same experience or thoughts around it ?

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------



## Marc-O

*Jeff*

Hi, I am also looking for new flow bindings, my current ones are old (15 years at least) and entry level, however one thing I noticed which concerns me: my old bindings have a metal "click" mechanism in the baseplate built in around toe area that allowes me to quickly and without any screws adjust the angles of the bindings. I also have a circle on the baseplate around the screws that showes me angle degrees. However I do not see such mechanism now even in top models. Am I missing something? That was a good feature that allowed me to experiment with the optimal angles...


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Guys,

We have been a Flow dealer since their first year in 1996 and have had a lot of experience with the brand. Flow has done a really excellent job of introducing and refining within product lines. Each year we see top end features trickle down through the line. Model year matters a lot with FLOW. Much more than model name. If you have a question about an older binding please post up an image so I can confirm what you have. That way we can get you an accurate answer on upgrades since that model.

Marco, the rotational clip on the base was a feature that was on demo and rental models. That allowed for easy shop adjustment for stance angles between riders. It was excellent for that but it was very heavy. Those bindings have occasionally made it to retail channels as closeouts. We have sold quite a few over the years but I have not seen them recently.

STOKED!


----------



## pbernardjr

*Nx2*

Hello,

I've been using Flow bindings ever since I was first introduced to them when I joined the Ski Patrol. I used to have a pair of Rome bindings, and they were decent. However, I like the speed and ease of getting in and out of my bindings with the Flows. I started off with the Flow Quattros back in 2011, and had them up until the end of the 2016/2017 season. Last season, I went and purchased the NX2s, and am absolutely in love with them. They're sturdy, reactive, and can get in and out with such ease. As a ski patroller, it's important to be able to get to calls; some being important to get to quickly. The extra few seconds I save with the Flows is great.


----------



## Axa

Are any of you using the new Hybrid strap? Also any toughs around plastic Vs metal baseplate? .. on a pow board..

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------



## ConcreteVitamin

My first-ever bindings are the Flow Fuse 2016. Is this considered a low-quality entry-level binding? What frustrates me is its back entry system is actually really hard. Also the bindings may be too tight, partly contributing to my foot pain.

I later bought a pair of Union Contact Pro and they felt much more comfy & I don't mind entering via traditional straps.


----------



## Wiredsport

ConcreteVitamin said:


> My first-ever bindings are the Flow Fuse 2016. Is this considered a low-quality entry-level binding? What frustrates me is its back entry system is actually really hard. Also the bindings may be too tight, partly contributing to my foot pain.
> 
> I later bought a pair of Union Contact Pro and they felt much more comfy & I don't mind entering via traditional straps.


Hi,

The Fuse line is at the higher end of the Flow range. It and the NX2 are the top model lines. What size is your foot? What size were the bindings? Flow entry should be extremely easy. Please let us know what was going on. STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport

Axa said:


> Are any of you using the new Hybrid strap? Also any toughs around plastic Vs metal baseplate? .. on a pow board..
> 
> Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


Hi,

Good questions. There is a bit more to it than metal vs plastic baseplates. 

The NX2 line uses aluminum heel struts and baseplates. This is a very stiff setup. That is awesome for many and will not appeal to others.

The Fuse line uses aluminum heel struts with glass-filled Nylon (fancy plastic) baseplates. This is still as stiff or stiffer than most comparable models from other brands.

The Fives and Alphas are composite (fancy plastic) bindings. These are more neutral or relaxed flex bindings.

Highback also impact flex greatly. There is a lot to look at there as well.

The Hybrid Strap vs Fusion strap question comes down to preference. These bindings all offer incredible hold. The Hybrid toecap is less of a factor on Flow bindings than it is on conventional models. For us the Fusion straps outsell Hybrid by 2 to 1. 

STOKED!


----------



## ConcreteVitamin

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Fuse line is at the higher end of the Flow range. It and the NX2 are the top model lines. What size is your foot? What size were the bindings? Flow entry should be extremely easy. Please let us know what was going on. STOKED!


Thanks Wired. Binding is size M. Boots are size 8 Salomon Dialogue Focus. The bindings seem more narrow than my newer Union Contact Pro also in size M.


----------



## Wiredsport

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Thanks Wired. Binding is size M. Boots are size 8 Salomon Dialogue Focus. The bindings seem more narrow than my newer Union Contact Pro also in size M.


Hi,

That is going to be the issue. Up until last year This was our working size chart.

Medium fits boot sizes 4.5-7.5.
Large fits boot sizes 7.5-11.
XL fits boot sizes 10.5-15.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is going to be the issue. Up until last year This was our working size chart.
> 
> Medium fits boot sizes 4.5-7.5.
> Large fits boot sizes 7.5-11.
> XL fits boot sizes 10.5-15.


Holy cow... I have no idea the bindings ran small.

When you say your "working size chart", do you mean it's different from what was officially advertised?


----------



## Wiredsport

ConcreteVitamin said:


> When you say your "working size chart", do you mean it's different from what was officially advertised?


We found that the overlap size (7.5 to 8.5) did not work well for the Medium on all boots.


----------



## cliffjumper68

Wiredsport,

I am a size 11 boot (adidas samba) would you go large or XL on a 2018 NX2? Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

cliffjumper68 said:


> Wiredsport,
> 
> I am a size 11 boot (adidas samba) would you go large or XL on a 2018 NX2? Thanks


XL for the Samba. STOKED!


----------



## Argo

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Holy cow... I have no idea the bindings ran small.
> 
> When you say your "working size chart", do you mean it's different from what was officially advertised?


This is very true. Wiredsport is right on. They def run small. Even with flow boots when you get up to a size 12 you are almost maxed out pm the XL. I ride 11.5 talon and they are good but if I had bigger feet I would be worried about how much binding was actually holding my foot in place.

I have used flow for about 10 years, they are now my favorite. In the early power strap days and non NASTY system they were not that great and very hard to get adjusted properly. Now I cant find a binding as comfortable or responsive. Just getting past the fit phase is the hardest for most people. Give them a day or two before you really like them. They have a different feel about them.


----------



## alx9898

Argo said:


> This is very true. Wiredsport is right on. They def run small. Even with flow boots when you get up to a size 12 you are almost maxed out pm the XL. I ride 11.5 talon and they are good but if I had bigger feet I would be worried about how much binding was actually holding my foot in place.
> 
> I have used flow for about 10 years, they are now my favorite. In the early power strap days and non NASTY system they were not that great and very hard to get adjusted properly. Now I cant find a binding as comfortable or responsive. Just getting past the fit phase is the hardest for most people. Give them a day or two before you really like them. They have a different feel about them.


Yep. I wear 13s. I bought a pair of the NX2-gt hybrids. Got them to work with my cheaper DC mutiny boots after A LOT of adjusting. Once i bought a pair of bulkier 32 TM two xlt, I couldn't get them to work smoothly.


----------



## Wiredsport

alx9898 said:


> Yep. I wear 13s. I bought a pair of the NX2-gt hybrids. Got them to work with my cheaper DC mutiny boots after A LOT of adjusting. Once i bought a pair of bulkier 32 TM two xlt, I couldn't get them to work smoothly.


Hi ALX,

13 is a very unusual boot size (unusual for it to be correct). Flow bindings are tricky to use with incorrectly sized boots. We should check your sizing while we are at it .

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Axa

Is there any other reason to choose Fuse-GT over regular Fuse then flex? 
Any durability issues on plastic parts compare to alu?
~80kg on a 157 Jones Stormchaser.
On hard snow I prefere skis. I like to push deep push-pull carves on pist when snowboard conditions are good.

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Axa said:


> Is there any other reason to choose Fuse-GT over regular Fuse then flex?
> Any durability issues on plastic parts compare to alu?
> ~80kg on a 157 Jones Stormchaser.
> On hard snow I prefere skis. I like to push deep push-pull carves on pist when snowboard conditions are good.
> 
> Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk



The shape and construction of the highback is different and the base gets the addition of gel inserts. It is a different feeling binding but the difference is more subtle than the jump from the NX2 series to the Fuse GT.

STOKED!


----------



## Axa

Ok. And what brakes apart on later versions?

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Axa said:


> Ok. And what brakes apart on later versions?
> 
> Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


I am unsure what you mean.


----------



## Axa

I was just assuming that even the latest design have some weakest known link, at least on the lower spec modles? I'm my experience most binding modles brakes sometime in a unusually hard crash or other kinds of extreme load..

On Fastec's the weak links have been the mentioned strap lock (prone to iceing) The strap adjustments slipping, And also the fragile plastic wire guides up on the highbacks.
And all issues have afak Not been redesigned for 2019. So No More Fastec for me until all weak link issues have been sorted out!

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Axa said:


> I was just assuming that even the latest design have some weakest known link, at least on the lower spec modles? I'm my experience most binding modles brakes sometime in a unusually hard crash or other kinds of extreme load..
> 
> On Fastec's the weak links have been the mentioned strap lock (prone to iceing) The strap adjustments slipping, And also the fragile plastic wire guides up on the highbacks.
> And all issues have afak Not been redesigned for 2019. So No More Fastec for me until all weak link issues have been sorted out!
> 
> Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


Hi Axa,

We have not seen any pattern in the warranty's from either company in recent years. Just the normal handful of small part replacements. These are very mature binding systems with extraordinarily low number of warranty issues. 

STOKED!


----------



## Axa

Sounds good Mr Stoked ;-)

Anyone who knows if theres been any changes on NX2 after 2016?

Just found a pair of blue/black wich I think is 15/16 bindings, for same price as I can get on new 18/19 Fuse bindings..


----------



## Wiredsport

Axa said:


> Sounds good Mr Stoked ;-)
> 
> Anyone who knows if theres been any changes on NX2 after 2016?
> 
> Just found a pair of blue/black wich I think is 15/16 bindings, for same price as I can get on new 18/19 Fuse bindings..


Yes, there have been significant upgrades. The straps and ratchets were completely reworked for 2018.

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/196561-2017-snowboard-preview-photo-heavy-gear.html


----------



## Axa

Hmmm ok, but no known durability issues with the older plastic ratchets?

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport

Axa said:


> Hmmm ok, but no known durability issues with the older plastic ratchets?
> 
> Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


The newer ratchets were a huge upgrade in that the newer locks are much stronger and don't allow the ratchet to tighten when kicking in if you miss your kick.


----------



## Donutz

Wiredsport said:


> The newer ratchets were a huge upgrade in that the newer locks are much stronger and don't allow the ratchet to tighten when kicking in if you miss your kick.


That's a big deal. Another way they tighten is if you slap your board down to clear snow. I'll check out the new version and if it looks good, I'll replace my old ones.


----------



## Axa

Thanx That's very useful information from both of you! 

Hers a side by side comparison between e bindings I'm looking at: 
18/19 Fuse w the improved Alu buckles vs 15/16 NX2 plastic buckles. 










As I can only find plastic replacement ratchets online (still standard on the cheaper modles below Fuse) The 18/19 Fuse w Alu ratchets and upgraded strap padding seems to be the better alternative to go for..

Still not sure what to think about Hybrid Vs the "traditional" strap, but since I've been riding no-toe strap for many years on both my Fastec's and rear Salomon binding. And also enjoys bindingless riding on both my http://www.luotkkus.com/ snowsurfer and snowskate it feels like Fusion strap is the most logic start.


----------



## The Shogun

Axa said:


> Thanx That's very useful information from both of you!
> 
> Hers a side by side comparison between e bindings I'm looking at:
> 18/19 Fuse w the improved Alu buckles vs 15/16 NX2 plastic buckles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I can only find plastic replacement ratchets online (still standard on the cheaper modles below Fuse) The 18/19 Fuse seems to be the better alternative to go for..


Go for the new alu ones. Personally I prefer the model above the NX2 (NX2-SE?)....I have both. The ratchets are better on the SE's but the footpad holding screwhole has de-threaded and no longer takes a screw which means I'm prone to losing the footpad


----------



## Axa

The Shogun said:


> Go for the new alu ones. Personally I prefer the model above the NX2 (NX2-SE?)....I have both. The ratchets are better on the SE's but the footpad holding screwhole has de-threaded and no longer takes a screw which means I'm prone to losing the footpad


To me it looks like the ratchets are Identical on Fuse and higher including the NX2-CX and NX2-GT. 
NX2-SE seemes to be an old 13/14 incarnation..
The Straps however seems to be slightly different in visual design between Fuse and NX2 bindings. Anoyingly no explanation about that under Specifications on Flow website? Soneon please enlighten us!


----------



## The Shogun

Axa said:


> To me it looks like the ratchets are Identical on Fuse and higher including the NX2-CX and NX2-GT.
> NX2-SE seemes to be an old 13/14 incarnation..
> The Straps however seems to be slightly different in visual design between Fuse and NX2 bindings. Anoyingly no explanation about that under Specifications on Flow website? Soneon please enlighten us!


Dunno if you mean the Hybrid strap and the traditional Flow strap, the Fusion, or not......but FWIW I've rode both and the old style Fusion strap is fine but prone to caking up with snow in deep powder, forcing snow under your boot, creating an ice pad between boot and binding. Also if you stack it in powder, getting out of the old Fusion strap is a PITA. The Hybrid strap, with the toe cap and regular binding looking ratchets, don't have these problems......all the upside of kick in bindings and the tweak-ability of regular ratchet bindings.


----------



## Donutz

The Shogun said:


> Dunno if you mean the Hybrid strap and the traditional Flow strap, the Fusion, or not......but FWIW I've rode both and the old style Fusion strap is fine but prone to caking up with snow in deep powder, forcing snow under your boot, creating an ice pad between boot and binding. Also if you stack it in powder, getting out of the old Fusion strap is a PITA. The Hybrid strap, with the toe cap and regular binding looking ratchets, don't have these problems......all the upside of kick in bindings and the tweak-ability of regular ratchet bindings.


I checked out the new NXT-ATs the other day. The ratchets look identical, but now they have a 'function' where if you press the ratchet down, it snaps into a locked mode, where the strap won't move in either direction.


----------



## Axa

The Shogun said:


> Dunno if you mean the Hybrid strap and the traditional Flow strap, the Fusion, or not......but FWIW I've rode both and the old style Fusion strap is fine but prone to caking up with snow in deep powder, forcing snow under your boot, creating an ice pad between boot and binding. Also if you stack it in powder, getting out of the old Fusion strap is a PITA. The Hybrid strap, with the toe cap and regular binding looking ratchets, don't have these problems......all the upside of kick in bindings and the tweak-ability of regular ratchet bindings.


I ment both types of strap alternatives. Easy to spot at www.flow.com. I guess the straps on bindings below Fuse are the older modles straps. The info about ratches slipping/tightening when slamming the board or miss a kick made me go for 2018 Fuse Fusion. 

Interesting to hear about the pow snow issue. Any binding needs to be cleared of snow before entering to avoid iceing. 
It's the first time I've heard this about Fusion straps. I had no option for hybrid so I'm happy to find out how big of an issue this is. Pleas remind me for an update on iceing later this winter. I should get my bindings in the mail early next week.

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Delisle

I got got some fuse gt fusions and am having an issue getting adjusted where my straps are almost to the point where i cant kick in, but i can lift my heel up a bit when locked in. Any ideas? Vans implant boot, size9, size L bindings


----------



## Wiredsport

Axa said:


> To me it looks like the ratchets are Identical on Fuse and higher including the NX2-CX and NX2-GT.
> NX2-SE seemes to be an old 13/14 incarnation..
> The Straps however seems to be slightly different in visual design between Fuse and NX2 bindings. Anoyingly no explanation about that under Specifications on Flow website? Soneon please enlighten us!


I would strongly suggest that you download the catalog to get a better visual difference between the straps (and other technologies). There are big differences from model to model that are not well defined. For instance some straps are asymetrical. The pictures are going to be your best friend in that regard.

https://issuu.com/bane4/docs/nidecker_19


----------



## Wiredsport

Ben Delisle said:


> I got got some fuse gt fusions and am having an issue getting adjusted where my straps are almost to the point where i cant kick in, but i can lift my heel up a bit when locked in. Any ideas? Vans implant boot, size9, size L bindings


If you want to set your straps ultra snug you can use the old method of entry. When you kick in your heel will not go into the binding but will be resting on the top of the lowered highback. When you raise the highback you push down on your heel and your foot will shoehorn into the binding. This is how all Flow bindings worked prior to NASTY and ratchets. This will work poorly when boots and bindings are dry (at home) but in snow it works like a charm. There are now a multitude of access options for Flow bindings. Choose the one that suits you best. 

STOKED!


----------



## t21

Ben Delisle said:


> I got got some fuse gt fusions and am having an issue getting adjusted where my straps are almost to the point where i cant kick in, but i can lift my heel up a bit when locked in. Any ideas? Vans implant boot, size9, size L bindings


Move the upper ladder strap to the next hole and see how it works for you. I have to adjust mine like that(i have the hybrid style) to make it work. I too have sz.9 and the large size binding. Hope that helps.


----------



## Axa

Wiredsport said:


> I would strongly suggest that you download the catalog to get a better visual difference between the straps (and other technologies). There are big differences from model to model that are not well defined. For instance some straps are asymetrical. The pictures are going to be your best friend in that regard.
> 
> https://issuu.com/bane4/docs/nidecker_19


Thanks Wired. Remarkable how many different designs on straps there is. Hard to belive much of it is any noticibly difference in technology.. vs costs effective production.. 

18/19 Flow bindings:
https://issuu.com/zuzupopo/docs/nidecker_1819/100


----------



## Ben Delisle

t21 said:


> Ben Delisle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got got some fuse gt fusions and am having an issue getting adjusted where my straps are almost to the point where i cant kick in, but i can lift my heel up a bit when locked in. Any ideas? Vans implant boot, size9, size L bindings
> 
> 
> 
> Move the upper ladder strap to the next hole and see how it works for you. I have to adjust mine like that(i have the hybrid style) to make it work. I too have sz.9 and the large size binding. Hope that helps.
Click to expand...

 i have done this, i have also adjusted the heel cup, and my boot seems to be centered best on the smallest settings(1&2). It almost seems that the fusion strap isnt coming up high enough on my ankle. Is this common for fusion straps? 2018 fuse gt size L


----------



## t21

Ben Delisle said:


> i have done this, i have also adjusted the heel cup, and my boot seems to be centered best on the smallest settings(1&2). It almost seems that the fusion strap isnt coming up high enough on my ankle. Is this common for fusion straps? 2018 fuse gt size L


Not sure,but i have a fuse AT that i have no issues,though i converted it to a hybrid style last season. My NX2-AT i have no issues either. Can you send a pic so we can see it more closely?


----------



## Ben Delisle

Here are some pics of the left binding. The picture wigh the boot raised off the foot pad shows the problem. But when im actually standing up, i can lift up and slide my entire hand under my boot. But as im typing this i fixed the issue. I had gone through and adjusted everything, except the highback itself. I increased the angle a bit and it locked me right in. Im finnaly able to ride these looser, where they were crushing my feet before hand.


----------



## Ben Delisle

While i am here, is it possible for you to convert the fuse gt fusions to hybrids? Ive been looking for places selling straps, but have had no luck.


----------



## Wiredsport

Ben Delisle said:


> Here are some pics of the left binding. The picture wigh the boot raised off the foot pad shows the problem. But when im actually standing up, i can lift up and slide my entire hand under my boot. But as im typing this i fixed the issue. I had gone through and adjusted everything, except the highback itself. I increased the angle a bit and it locked me right in. Im finnaly able to ride these looser, where they were crushing my feet before hand.


Hi Ben,

Your images did not attach. Possibly send some links. A few small changes can take Flow bindings to the next level. Let's make sure that you are not missing anything.

STOKED!


----------



## t21

Ben Delisle said:


> While i am here, is it possible for you to convert the fuse gt fusions to hybrids? Ive been looking for places selling straps, but have had no luck.


The Fuse GT i am not sure of it.The only site i saw while searching was the boardshop site but i think they are from Europe.The conversion strap for my fuse i bought for $100 directly from flow before nidecker took over. Wiredsport might be able to help you on this.


----------



## Ben Delisle

Im not quite sure why the pics didnt go though. Is their another way to post pictures? I will be riding tomorrow so i want to make sure i am good, although i do feel alot better about the setup since i fixed the issue i was having.


----------



## Ben Delisle

Hey guys, went riding yesterday and would like to update my experience with my fuse gt's. I found myself adjusting all day not being able to find the perfect amount of tension. Apparently i did not fix the problem and was forced to tighten more than i would have liked to, creating pressure points on the top of my front foot (left). I had my herl cup sett at the smallest setting but will be moving it back to the middle setting. It has me thinking that my boot is just not ment to be.


----------



## Axa

The Shogun said:


> Go for the new alu ones. Personally I prefer the model above the NX2 (NX2-SE?)....I have both. The ratchets are better on the SE's but the footpad holding screwhole has de-threaded and no longer takes a screw which means I'm prone to losing the footpad


Just received my new Fuse bindings. Only slight disappointing is I was mistaken on the material the new ratches on Fuse are made of. It's plastic.. and when looking closer on the photos of new NX2 line it's clear the Alu buckles looks very different. But I guess the plastic buckles will hold up just fine as longs as no crashing into trees (again).. And most importantly they seem to have a strong lock, same on all new buckles both Plastic n Alu I guess. Wich seems really solid and can not be compressed when locked no matter how hard I try!

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------



## eelpout

anyone actually compared the CX vs the GT on the hill? Only difference appears to be the aluminum and carbon heelcup/hiback vs. the new fully composite one-piece UniBack on the CX.


----------



## Funks

Ben Delisle said:


> While i am here, is it possible for you to convert the fuse gt fusions to hybrids? Ive been looking for places selling straps, but have had no luck.


Flows sells the actual conversion kit (Fusion to Hybrid and Vice Versa) at least two years ago they did. Not sure if Nidecker does but I bought one two seasons ago and it was 99$ on their site. Hybrid Strapped suck for me IMO - required too much fiddling when strapping in.


----------



## Boarder188

Dont b


Rad_dude said:


> Okay so I'm looking for new bindings but I've never had the opportunity to use a pair of flow bindings but I've always been interested in them. I'm looking at the 2015 flow fuse fusion bindings and haven't found a bad review yet but I've seen plenty of bad reviews for older models of flow. A lot of people complained about the set up but honestly since the ones I'm looking at still have the straps that completely open up I'll probably be doing that for the most part with just the added convenience of a reclining high back. I'm mostly interested in the fact that the straps are combined into one giant strap covering your whole boot which seems like it could be more comfortable along with better response. I've also heard old reviews about how poor quality they are but was wondering if they fixed any of that in 2015? So what do you say are they worth the money?


Dont buy these bindings they ripped up the edge of my board and the strap broke the first day. Terrible product. Tired to contact the Flow service depart and no reply yet and it's been over 4 weeks. I do not recommend this product. Cheap product. Terrible customer service.


----------

